# really cloudy water...



## stc101 (Dec 6, 2003)

Ok... water was pretty clear this morning,,, now that the new cariba are in there it's pretty cloudy,,,, my question is... I did add melafix.. does this cause cloudiness in the water?

thx

steve.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

melafix never dose that to my tank and i put it in every week if all your tests are good it could be healthy bacteria







put some aquclear in and see what happens


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

whats your tank size and what are your filtration systems?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Is your tank fully cycled. If not, your tank is going through "new tank syndrome. If it is cycled please supply tank size, filtration equip....etc.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yup sounds like a cycle is starting to me. watch those water paramiters!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Melafix does cloud the water to an extent. If you know your tank is cycled then it is probably the melafix. My water gets some what cloudy when I add melafix. Active carbon will clear it up if this is the case.


----------



## stc101 (Dec 6, 2003)

Ive had this tank up and running for a couple months and its been cycled,, had several fish living in it the whole time.... but today when I added the p's and then added the melafix... it started getting really cloudy,,,,
now I did have some spillage from the bags p's were in..... not an extrememe amount of spillage but enough.... think that may be it?
tank size is 55g
3 cariba,, about 4 in.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Did you take the other fish out? earlier you said they were shoaling with pacus,maybe to many fish,just a thought.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I doubt it. If it is a minor amount then it probably isn't that. Check water parameters. But I'm pretty sure its the melafix.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

it's not the melafix.........the waste in your tank might be too much for your filter........check out ur filteration...........how much do you feed your p's maybe try feeding them less.........or buying a better filter


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

If you just added the fish and it clouded in half a day the waste couldn't build up that quickly to cloud the water. If the tank wasn't clean to begin with they might just be real skiddish and their swimming around will kick up particles but melafix will cloud the water to an extent. Just stay on top of your parameters.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> If you just added the fish and it clouded in half a day the waste couldn't build up that quickly to cloud the water. If the tank wasn't clean to begin with they might just be real skiddish and their swimming around will kick up particles but melafix will cloud the water to an extent. Just stay on top of your parameters.


 i cant agree with that..........i used melafix alotta times and never clouded my waters but it could i guess..........but i think it's juss the addtion of the fish that's doing that


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea what is the filtration on the 55? Sounds like you overloaded your filtration. And make sure you do check your water.


----------



## stc101 (Dec 6, 2003)

water checks coming up fine... theres only six fish in the tank right now...
3 caribe.... about 4 1/2 inches,,, and 3 pacu ( that i will be returning to the pet store soon) the pacu are only about 1 1/2 inch to 2

the filter is one of those dual biowheel penguin 330's or something like that


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sounds like not enough filtration. That is 330 GPH for a tank with six fish which is alot in a 55. May want to look into another Penguin 330.

On my 55 with a 3" Spilo and a 8" Pleco I have two AquaClears 300's.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea I dont think you have enough filtration. I'd grab at least another pen 170 or 330. Also put some new carbon in your filter for now it might help.


----------

